# First Car Purchase.



## student11990 (Mar 21, 2009)

I can't say I've had much experience with cars (I'm young and have only owned a '99 jeep wrangler...) but general upkeep I would say make sure to change your oil....it's not something I was ever good about. Also, keep your tires inflated, you'd be surprised how much gas mileage you can lose. Again, something I was never good about...

PS I refuse to drive anything that isn't manual, so I approve of your choices.


----------



## AlphaWolf13 (Feb 11, 2009)

student11990 said:


> I can't say I've had much experience with cars (I'm young and have only owned a '99 jeep wrangler...) but general upkeep I would say make sure to change your oil....it's not something I was ever good about. Also, keep your tires inflated, you'd be surprised how much gas mileage you can lose. Again, something I was never good about...
> 
> PS I refuse to drive anything that isn't manual, so I approve of your choices.


Haha, glad to see I've got your approval!! I just started learning Manual last month, and loved it. I'm still pretty horrible, but I'm getting better. Anyways, my car at the current time is about to hit the hay, and it's a particularly horrible car to drive around, so I figured it's about time to get a car, and had to make sure it's a manual.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

*A lot of young people see a car as something to put gas in and drive only. They never think about oil changes, checking the tires, and having the brakes inspected. Have these thing done! It can save you a lot of $$$ in the long run. Possibly even your life...*


----------



## AlphaWolf13 (Feb 11, 2009)

storm5510 said:


> *A lot of young people see a car as something to put gas in and drive only. They never think about oil changes, checking the tires, and having the brakes inspected. Have these thing done! It can save you a lot of $$$ in the long run. Possibly even your life...*


Yeah, that's what I did to my previous car, and by "my previous car" I mean my grandma's station wagon that was pretty much mine to drive into the ground. I plan on setting up a regular schedule to check all of these things when I get my first car. At the current moment in time, I'm looking at a 1999 Mustang GT. All I need to do is find a way to get a carfax for it :1angel:, and to get a garage to make sure it's in decent condition, then I'm all set.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

AlphaWolf13 said:


> All I need to do is find a way to get a carfax for it, and to get a garage to make sure it's in decent condition, then I'm all set.


*Carfax is not what you think it is. I used it on my last vehicle. There was a 10 year gap where there should not have been. Someone has to enter data on a computer for it to be seen, and it wasn't done.
*


----------



## AlphaWolf13 (Feb 11, 2009)

storm5510 said:


> *Carfax is not what you think it is. I used it on my last vehicle. There was a 10 year gap where there should not have been. Someone has to enter data on a computer for it to be seen, and it wasn't done.
> *


That bad? Jeez. I just want to find basic info on owners and such so I know the private seller I'm buying from isn't feeding me bullcrap. Other then that, I'm taking it to a garage to get inspected before I fork over the dough.


----------

